# Ban On 100W bulbs



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but found it while searching for a place to buy a basking spot for my bearded dragon set up

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8230544.stm 
could any one tell me where I could find some I look at tesco,HomeBase and focus for 100w spot light bulb but no luck!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, it is common Now that most tungsten firing lamps will stop being produced. The ones we see for sale are the over stocks lamp makers have been building up. I understand that there may only be one factory still producing tungsten lamps for what will be the medical market, for people who are sensitive to the flicker associated with compact flouros. 

This is why we at Arcadia reaserched into energy consumption and efficacy of heat emission. We decided that halogen is the way forward. You save ALOT of money with halogen. Firstly they last for around a year and are pretty much dimmer proof! Secondly as we include a very thick metal internal reflector all the heat and light is projected forwards! They get hotter quicker than spots and so are then on for alot shorter time!! This means you Need less wattage in consumption than tungsten. So if you were using a 100w spot a 75w or depending on species kept even the 50w halogen could be used. This is New tech and is not going to effected by the production limitations on tungsten

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"! 




ale36 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but found it while searching for a place to buy a basking spot for my bearded dragon set up
> 
> BBC NEWS | UK | End in sight for 100W light bulb
> could any one tell me where I could find some I look at tesco,HomeBase and focus for 100w spot light bulb but no luck!


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmm..what about red heat bulbs? Can you make halogen versions of them too? (sorry if the answer is obvious here, it's been a while since high school chemistry >.> )


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it does I'm afraid, a red spot lamp is just a plain tungsten lamp dipped in red, or blue resin. They will be effected.

John




Janos said:


> Hmm..what about red heat bulbs? Can you make halogen versions of them too? (sorry if the answer is obvious here, it's been a while since high school chemistry >.> )


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hello, it is common Now that most tungsten firing lamps will stop being produced. The ones we see for sale are the over stocks lamp makers have been building up. I understand that there may only be one factory still producing tungsten lamps for what will be the medical market, for people who are sensitive to the flicker associated with compact flouros.
> 
> This is why we at Arcadia reaserched into energy consumption and efficacy of heat emission. We decided that halogen is the way forward. You save ALOT of money with halogen. Firstly they last for around a year and are pretty much dimmer proof! Secondly as we include a very thick metal internal reflector all the heat and light is projected forwards! They get hotter quicker than spots and so are then on for alot shorter time!! This means you Need less wattage in consumption than tungsten. So if you were using a 100w spot a 75w or depending on species kept even the 50w halogen could be used. This is New tech and is not going to effected by the production limitations on tungsten
> 
> John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!


My personal experience with halogen bulbs is quite different, for me they seem to blow twice as quick and the basking temps are dangerously high. Where as a normal spot bulb gets to a nice steady 110f at 10 inches a halogen gets to 150f at the same distance.


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

What sort of halogen bulb would I need and what type of holder as I dnt have much knowledge on this


----------



## tara84 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't find any bayonet 100w bulbs local to me, had a panic a couple of weeks ago when one of the dragons bulbs blew and couldn't find the spares anywhere, we ended up having to buy an ES pendant fitting and a 100w ES bulb and putting the new fitting in.
Would be intrested to know what fitting the halogen bulbs need, is it just a normal ES?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

imginy said:


> My personal experience with halogen bulbs is quite different, for me they seem to blow twice as quick and the basking temps are dangerously high. Where as a normal spot bulb gets to a nice steady 110f at 10 inches a halogen gets to 150f at the same distance.


I use philips branded ones and not had one blow yet. As with any bulb you either need it on a thermostat or in an open enclosure have the ability to adjust the height. If your enclosure is set up for one type of bulb, you can't expect a completely different type to meet your requirements in the same position.

I use GU10 50w Philips Halogens with my Chameleon, Tokay Gecko, Blue Tongue Skink and Turtles.


----------



## Wilddjace (Jan 16, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hello, it is common Now that most tungsten firing lamps will stop being produced. The ones we see for sale are the over stocks lamp makers have been building up. I understand that there may only be one factory still producing tungsten lamps for what will be the medical market, for people who are sensitive to the flicker associated with compact flouros.
> 
> This is why we at Arcadia reaserched into energy consumption and efficacy of heat emission. We decided that halogen is the way forward. You save ALOT of money with halogen. Firstly they last for around a year and are pretty much dimmer proof! Secondly as we include a very thick metal internal reflector all the heat and light is projected forwards! They get hotter quicker than spots and so are then on for alot shorter time!! This means you Need less wattage in consumption than tungsten. So if you were using a 100w spot a 75w or depending on species kept even the 50w halogen could be used. This is New tech and is not going to effected by the production limitations on tungsten
> 
> John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!



Hi

Argadiajohn is right and they have stopped producing the incandescent bulb to a degree. They are still producing them as far as I'm aware for the special exceptions as john stated. 
I regularly buy them from the different electrical wholesalers in my area. They are making alternatives and releasing new improved lamps all the time although I'm unsure if there is a replacement for the red heat lamp at the moment.

Regards
John


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> I use philips branded ones and not had one blow yet. As with any bulb you either need it on a thermostat or in an open enclosure have the ability to adjust the height. If your enclosure is set up for one type of bulb, you can't expect a completely different type to meet your requirements in the same position.
> 
> I use GU10 50w Philips Halogens with my Chameleon, Tokay Gecko, Blue Tongue Skink and Turtles.


The ones I tried were exoterra which are known to be a bad brand so thats probably why they blew.

The main problem for me is in a normal two foot high bearded dragon viv the basking spot needs to be at least 8 inches off the ground and the light fitting brings the bulb 6 inches down which leaves a 10 inch gap between the basking spot and the basking bulb. At 10 inches when the halogen kicks in the temps are far too high for a bearded dragon and I can't see a way round this unless I get a 3 foot high viv. 
As john says halogen get hotter quicker so have to be on less time but I don't want them on less time I want my basking bulb on all day.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

imginy said:


> The ones I tried were exoterra which are known to be a bad brand so thats probably why they blew.
> 
> The main problem for me is in a normal two foot high bearded dragon viv the basking spot needs to be at least 8 inches off the ground and the light fitting brings the bulb 6 inches down which leaves a 10 inch gap between the basking spot and the basking bulb. At 10 inches when the halogen kicks in the temps are far too high for a bearded dragon and I can't see a way round this unless I get a 3 foot high viv.
> As john says halogen get hotter quicker so have to be on less time but I don't want them on less time I want my basking bulb on all day.


Dimmer Thermostat?


----------



## emmz29 (Feb 9, 2010)

imginy said:


> The ones I tried were exoterra which are known to be a bad brand so thats probably why they blew.
> 
> The main problem for me is in a normal two foot high bearded dragon viv the basking spot needs to be at least 8 inches off the ground and the light fitting brings the bulb 6 inches down which leaves a 10 inch gap between the basking spot and the basking bulb. At 10 inches when the halogen kicks in the temps are far too high for a bearded dragon and I can't see a way round this unless I get a 3 foot high viv.
> As john says halogen get hotter quicker so have to be on less time but I don't want them on less time I want my basking bulb on all day.


dont be tight and use a stat thats my mottoo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Alon93 (Jul 5, 2010)

imginy said:


> At 10 inches when the halogen kicks in the temps are far too high for a bearded dragon and I can't see a way round this unless I get a 3 foot high viv.
> As john says halogen get hotter quicker so have to be on less time but I don't want them on less time I want my basking bulb on all day.


You do know you can just get one in a lower wattage right?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> Dimmer Thermostat?





emmz29 said:


> dont be tight and use a stat thats my mottoo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you are having to use the dimmer stat to control the basking temperature then there is nothing to stop the viv overheating. 
I could get a halogen bulb and put the probe in the hot end and set the dial to max (95f) and I would probably have pretty good basking temps but then there is nothing to stop the whole viv heating up to 95f. 
On a hot day like today I could go out and my room warms up and every viv would be 95f all over and this is far too hot bearded dragons as need to be able to cool down.

Personally I would rather play it safe and not let my bearded dragons cool end temps get over 85f by putting my probe in the cool end and setting it to 85f. But if I done this with a halogen and put the probe in the cool the basking temps would be stupidly high until the viv warmed up.

Thats why I like to have a bulb that will give off the correct basking temp all day long then I can have the stat in the cool end stopping the vivs from over heating.


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

just had a quick look at halogen bulbs and my brain is a mess, :bash: there are soo many diferent types ei, gu10, par20, halogen capsules, low voltage halogen, mains voltage halogen etc, does any one use halogen on their vivs? im planing to use it for my bearded dragon build but no idea what on to go for as they seem to have diferent fittings


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I use one of these:

POULTRY HEAT LAMP SUITABLE FOR CHICKS PIGS PUPPIES -NEW | eBay UK

with one of these:
New Light Lamp Bulbs Adapter Converter E27 to GU10 LED | eBay UK

and a Philips 50w GU10 Halogen

Whether that kind of thing is any good for a beardie I don't know.


----------



## Yoshi-Nimble (May 3, 2011)

I work for B&Q head office. I have asked about this and B&Q are continuing to sell R80 spot bulbs. Because of the "eco world" we live in they are phasing out high voltage bulbs to save energy in all companies, but still recognise that there is still a need for the spots to not be energy efficient. So the 100w will be available for a while longer yet!


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

See if you can find an independent hardware shop. They're much more likely to store discontinued products than some of the bigger chains. I went into my local to buy a screw fit spot bulb for my basking lamp and they had 100w bulbs in.


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

light bulbs | eBay UK

This is for bayonet spots but ebay also has screw cap too. This is the only place i have been able to find them (without having a massive hunt)


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

depends what size you want. i use 2 of these in an EX55 and hold stable temps for a bosc

B&Q Spotlight Lightbulb 515895 4 Pack 60w, 515895

i feel hard done-by cause i got 2 for £1.98 not 4 for £2.68


----------

